# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  2ο ATLAS Challenge Videos

## Polyneikos

*2o ATLAS CHALLENGE 2012 by Bodybuilding.gr Promo Video*

----------


## Dreiko

> *2o ATLAS CHALLENGE 2012 by Bodybuilding.gr Promo Video*





 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση από τον Μάνο Χανιώτη. Αναμένουμε το ολοκληρωμένο μονταρισμένο βίντεο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tasos2

:03. Thumb up:  Πολυ ωραιο αλλα δεν το περιμενα τοσο abstract. Δεν πειραζει  :01. Smile: 

Εντιτ:



> Πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση από τον Μάνο Χανιώτη. Αναμένουμε το ολοκληρωμένο μονταρισμένο βίντεο


Α τωρα ειδα οτι θα υπαρχει και αλλο. Οκ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> *2o ATLAS CHALLENGE 2012 by Bodybuilding.gr Promo Video*


Στο 1:58 ποιο ειναι αυτο το θηριο;  :01. Unsure:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Πολυ ωραιο αλλα δεν το περιμενα τοσο abstract. Δεν πειραζει


το promo ειναι...πως δηλαδη το ηθελες? :01. Unsure: 

edit.επεσα πανω στο δικο σου edit. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tasos2

> Στο 1:58 ποιο ειναι αυτο το θηριο;


O vaggan  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mens sana

mayday mayday...ρε παιδια εμενα δε μου το εμφανιζει λογω δικαιωματων μουσικης κτλ. Και εχω ετοιμασει ποπκορν, σεικ πρωτεινης, σφηνακια αμινοξεα...τζαμπα ολα αυτα?  :01. Sad:

----------


## warrior s

Άντε να έρθει η παρασκευή να το δούμε και να το απολαύσουμε.. :01. Smile:  Ειδικά εμείς που δεν μπορούσαμε να έρθουμε το περιμένουμε πως και πως  :01. Smile:

----------


## mens sana

Μηπως γνωριζουν οι mods αν και το βιντεο της Παρασκευης ειναι με μουσικη?

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια αυτο ειναι το βιντεο που θα παιζοταν Παρασκευη,απλα έτρεξε μια μερα νωρίτερα..
Ειναι βιντεο που εχει τραβηχτεί με μαι δευτερη καμερα ,απο εκει και πέρα υπάρχει υλικο από την δική μας κάμερα, που θα σπασει σε 2-3 κομματια..
Το πρόβλημα με την μουσική στα youtube ειναι ότι υπάρχουν πνευματικα δικαιωματα που σε περιορίζουν και αν συμπεριλαβεις 5 κομματια,αν "στραβωσει"  κατι εστω και με το ενα κομματι, σου αφαιρείται όλο το βίντεο....Υπάρχει ρίσκο δηλαδή ...

----------


## sAVAZz

τα βιντεο απο τις προσπα8ειες κτλπ. ποτε 8α ανεβουν ?

----------


## mens sana

> Παιδια αυτο ειναι το βιντεο που θα παιζοταν Παρασκευη,απλα έτρεξε μια μερα νωρίτερα..
> Ειναι βιντεο που εχει τραβηχτεί με μαι δευτερη καμερα ,απο εκει και πέρα υπάρχει υλικο από την δική μας κάμερα, που θα σπασει σε 2-3 κομματια..
> Το πρόβλημα με την μουσική στα youtube ειναι ότι υπάρχουν πνευματικα δικαιωματα που σε περιορίζουν και αν συμπεριλαβεις 5 κομματια,αν "στραβωσει"  κατι εστω και με το ενα κομματι, σου αφαιρείται όλο το βίντεο....Υπάρχει ρίσκο δηλαδή ...


Δηλαδη Πολυνεικε, εμεις που μενουμε εξωτερικο δεν... :01. Sad:

----------


## lila_1

> O vaggan


Τάσο πες μου ότι εσύ είσαι αυτός με τη κόκκινη μπλούζα και τα γυαλάκια  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> O vaggan


τασο στο 2.30  πολυ κοντινο ο καμεραμαν :01. Razz: τι εγινε ειχαμε κανενα γλυψιμο?? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  




> Τάσο πες μου ότι εσύ είσαι αυτός με τη κόκκινη μπλούζα και τα γυαλάκια


ναι αυτος ειναι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

> ναι αυτος ειναι


ααααχουτο!  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Love:

----------


## tasos2

> Το πρόβλημα με την μουσική στα youtube ειναι ότι υπάρχουν πνευματικα δικαιωματα που σε περιορίζουν και αν συμπεριλαβεις 5 κομματια,αν "στραβωσει"  κατι εστω και με το ενα κομματι, σου αφαιρείται όλο το βίντεο....Υπάρχει ρίσκο δηλαδή ...


Καλυτερα ειναι να μη βαλετε μουσικη ετσι κι αλλιως. Να σκουγονται οι φωνες απο γυρω  :08. Turtle: 




> Τάσο πες μου ότι εσύ είσαι αυτός με τη κόκκινη μπλούζα και τα γυαλάκια


Ναι αυτος ειμαι! Χιχιχι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπορεί να άργησε το βίντεο αλλα απ ότι βλέπω η καλή δουλεια αργεί να γίνει και ποιότητα εικόνας αλλα και επαγγελματικό μοντάζ , άξιζε τελικά αυτη η αναμονή για να έχουμε ενα τέτοιο αποτέλεσμα 
μπράβο στο Μάνο Χανιώτη για την δημιουργία και  επιμέλεια αυτου του αποτελέσματος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Περιμενουμε και ολοκληρα βιντεο με τις προσπαθειες των παιδιων!

----------


## procop

> Στο 1:58 ποιο ειναι αυτο το θηριο;


στο 1.57 που ειναι θεοστραβη η μπαρα ειμαι εγω!! αλλα δεν ειμαι θηριο :01. Sad:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> στο 1.57 που ειναι θεοστραβη η μπαρα ειμαι εγω!! αλλα δεν ειμαι θηριο


Εσυ μπορει να μην εισαι αλλα τα φτερα σου απ'οτι θυμαια ειναι και πολυ μαλιστα!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sAVAZz

αντε να μπουν τα ολοκληρα βιντεο να περασει καπως το σκ ρε μανγεψ!

----------


## asterix33

:03. Clap: Tα σπαει το video μπραβοοο!!!

----------


## sAVAZz

στο 3¨03 και μετα ποιος ειναι αυτος με τι weider την μπλουζα?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> στο 3¨03 και μετα ποιος ειναι αυτος με τι weider την μπλουζα?


Γιαννης Τσουνος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το πρωτο βίντεο, με τις κατηγορίες Bench Press Max Reps

α)Eφηβοι* *Max Reps**
β) -85* *Max Reps**
γ) -95* *Max Reps**
δ) +95* *Max Reps
**
Mια δημιουργία του Μανου Χανιώτη !* :03. Clap: 





Εnjoy !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *Το πρωτο βίντεο, με τις κατηγορίες Bench Press Max Reps
> 
> α)Eφηβοι* *Max Reps**
> β) -85* *Max Reps**
> γ) -95* *Max Reps**
> δ) +95* *Max Reps
> **
> Mια δημιουργία του Μανου Χανιώτη !*
> 
> ...


πάρα πολυ καλή δουλεια το βίντεο και τρομερή καθαρη εικόνα σε βάζει στο κλίμα και γι αυτούς που δεν μπόρεσαν να παρεβρεθουν  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο, η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν ξεχωριστή και μας ζωντάνεψε ωραίες αναμνήσεις. Ίσως η καθυστέρηση της παρουσίασης να ήταν και για καλό  :01. Mr. Green: 
Περιμένουμε και το επόμενο!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## warrior s

Ωραίο το βίντεο και για μας που δεν ήρθαμε και δεν είχαμε ιδέα για την ατμόσφαιρα που επικρατούσε. Τώρα το γεγονόςότι στον πάγκο μέτρησαν μισές επαναλήψεις από κάποιους δεν ήτανε καλό γιατί αδικήθηκαν οι άλλοι που έκαναν σωστά αλλά αφού ο αγώνας ήτανε φιλικός, εντάξει  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

warrior s μπορεί να ακούγεται πως μετράνε όλες τις επαναλήψεις για να μην διακόψουν την προσπάθεια του αθλητή, αλλά εν τέλη μόνο οι ολόκληρες μετρήθηκαν.  :01. Wink:

----------


## warrior s

> warrior s μπορεί να ακούγεται πως μετράνε όλες τις επαναλήψεις για να μην διακόψουν την προσπάθεια του αθλητή, αλλά εν τέλη μόνο οι ολόκληρες μετρήθηκαν.


Α εντάξει NASSER ευχαριστώ. Δεν το ήξερα απλά μου φάνηκε περίεργο..  :01. Wink: 




> έτσι ακριβως για κάποιους που δεν ήταν εκεί να πούμε πως μόνο οι ολοκληρωμένες επαναλήψεις μέτρησαν οι άλλες θεωρήθηκαν άκυρες και είχε γίνει ενημέρωση απο την αρχή της διοργάνωσης ώστε να μην υπάρξουν γκρίνιες και παρεξηγήσεις


Ναι ακριβώς το ίδιο μου απάντησε ο nasser Ηλία. Απλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι μέτρησαν όλες οι προσπάθειες αλλά ξεκαθαρίστηκε. Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι ακριβως για κάποιους που δεν ήταν εκεί να πούμε πως μόνο οι ολοκληρωμένες επαναλήψεις μέτρησαν οι άλλες θεωρήθηκαν άκυρες και είχε γίνει ενημέρωση απο την αρχή της διοργάνωσης ώστε να μην υπάρξουν γκρίνιες και παρεξηγήσεις

----------


## tolis93

ΠΟΛΥ ωραιο το βιντεο.και δηκιολογημενα ο ολος χρονος π χρειαστηκε .εχει πολλα κοψε ραψε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mens sana

Εξαιρετικη δουλεια, ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε οσους συνεισεφεραν! Αναμενουμε και το δευτερο με τα πολλα κιλα  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

*To βίντεο των κατηγοριών των επαναλήψεων στα Squat, από τον Μανο Χανιώτη*  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Μπραβο συγκαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια 
Ειδικα ο Κωστας στους εφηβους (Τζουλιανος) πηγε παρα πολυ καλα!

----------


## sAVAZz

Ευχομαι τις 1pr να μην τις δείχνει τόσο φαστ φοργουαρντ

----------


## tasos2

> Ευχομαι τις 1pr να μην τις δείχνει τόσο φαστ φοργουαρντ


Κι εγω  :01. Smile:

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Μπραβο συγκαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια 
> Ειδικα ο Κωστας στους εφηβους (Τζουλιανος) πηγε παρα πολυ καλα!


Zουλιανος*, αλλα ευχαριστω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

πολύ καλο...αναβίωσα την αγωνία που ενιωθα κατα την διάρκεια του event..!! ανυπομονώ για part3

----------


## Μεσσιας

εγω ( Βιτσαρας Μεσσιας ) ουτε καν πιεστηκα στα σκουατ και το χω μετανιωσει πολυ...
Σιγουρα δεν ειχα τρελες επαναληψεις αλλα η προσπαθεια μου δεν μαρεσε καθολου  :01. Unsure:  
Του χρονου παλι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Να ξέρετε πως ακούγεται θετικό, να βλέπε τις προσπάθειες σας και να βάζετε καλύτερους στόχους για τον επόμενο χρόνο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

:03. Thumb up:  αυτα τα βιντεο δε τα βλεπεις μονο μετα τον αγωνα για να δεις πως φανηκες.τα βλεπεις και πριν πας για προπονηση για να ξεπερασεις τη προσπαθεια που εκανες... 

ΥΓ ο Κ Ηλιας τους εκρυβε ολους τους διαγωνιζομενους :02. Shock:

----------


## luckyseven

Καλοφτιαγμένα τα βίντεο μπράβο σ αυτούς που τα επιμελήθηκαν 
τώρα αναμένουμε πιστεύω όλοι την ανοιχτή κατηγορία. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## loufas

ζορικη διοργανωση! μπραβο!
ρε κ.τριανταφυλλου τη πλατη εχεις φτιαξει εκει να πουμε?

----------


## HACKERWALLK3R

Διάβασα όλο το thread αλλά δεν μπορώ να δώ πουθενά τα βίντεο.  
Το παλικάρι που έκανε τα 180 πάγκο είναι μέλος τους φόρουμ;;

----------


## Polyneikos

Υπάρχει όντως μια καθυστέρηση στο βιντεο με τις μονες επαναλήψεις στις πιέσεις και στα σκουωτ.
Επαγγελματικές υποχρεωσεις του μοντερ των βίντεο, εχουν πάει λίγο πίσω το βίντεο που περιμένετε όλοι με τις επιδόσεις που εντυπωσιάζουν.
Πιστευουμε ότι αυτή την εβδομάδα θα το εχουμε στα χερια μας. :01. Wink:

----------


## chaniotis.manos



----------


## tolis93

πωπω αυτα ειναι...αναμενουμε τα σκουατ τωρα :03. Thumb up:  θα τα κανω ολα ενα dvd δε παιζει...

----------


## tasos2

Πολυ καλο!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ καλό το βίντεο αλλα πως να μην είναι αφου έγινε επαγγελματικη δουλεια απο τον Μάνο Χανιώτη και μια πετυχημένη διοργάνωση χρειάζετε και σωστη προβολή με ωραία εικόνα και μοντάζ που να την βλέπεις ευχάριστα χωρίς να κουράζει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chaniotis.manos



----------


## tolis93

νομζω οτι ολοι περιμεναμε αυτα τα τελευταια 5 λεπτα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Η ψυχη του Πωλ Αντερσον, σιγουρα θα ειναι ικανοποιημενη, με τα 340  κιλα, του μεγαλου αυτου αθλητη που ακουει στο ονομα Τριανταφυλλου.

----------


## tasos2

Πολυ καλο και αυτο το βιντεο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πόρωση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## warrior s

Το είδα μια φορά σήμερα θα το δω και αυριο, υπέροχο. Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όσους ήρθαν να διαγωνιστούν αλλά και σε αυτούς που το διοργάνωσαν. Και έγιναν και σπουδαίες επιδόσεις  :01. Smile:

----------


## goldenera

> Η ψυχη του Πωλ Αντερσον, σιγουρα θα ειναι ικανοποιημενη, με τα 340  κιλα, του μεγαλου αυτου αθλητη που ακουει στο ονομα Τριανταφυλλου.



Σίγουρα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο τριανταφύλλου οδήγησε τον αγώνα μέγιστης δύναμης  εκτός ανταγωνισμού , εντυπωσίασε πραγματικα όχι μόνο με το γεγονός οτι σηκωσε πολλα κιλα αλλα και με την άνεση που το έκανε 
αλλα και όλα τα παιδια που συμμετείχαν έδωσαν ότι μπορούσαν και αξίζουν σε όλους συγχαρητήρια που μπήκαν σ αυτη την διαδικασία γιατι κανείς δεν είναι αθλητης καθαρα  δύναμης , εκτός τον τριανταφυλου και τα παιδια της άρσης βαρών

και ένα καλό βίντεο με επιμέλεια απο τον Μάνο Χανιώτη συμβάλει στην σωστη παρουσίαση αυτου του ιβεντ ώστε να το παρακολουθήσουν και αυτοι που δεν μπόρεσαν να παρεβρεθούν λάιβ , αλλα και μείς να ξαναζήσουμε τις στιγμές του αγώνα

----------

